
Materialize – A modern responsive front-end framework based on Material Design - quickthrower2
https://materializecss.com/
======
quickthrower2
It's refreshing to do so much with just a CSS framework and no JS (optional JS
in this case). And for someone with a bad eye for design like me it's quite
handy to use something like this to get a nice looking site up quickly.

